# Beejive ou IM+ ?



## Sushiwa (20 Juin 2009)

Juste un petit sondages pour les personnes qui ont testé ces deux applications.

Elles sont toutes les deux en promo (7,99 au lieu de 12,99 pour Beejive et 4,99 au lieu de 7,99 pour IM+) en attendant leurs mises à jours gérant le push et je me tâte pour savoir laquelle prendre (les deux ont l'air très bien même si Beejive à l'air quand même un peu plus travaillée)


----------



## twinworld (20 Juin 2009)

il existe aussi IM+ Lite, qui est gratuit. Ca permet de tester.


----------



## Sushiwa (20 Juin 2009)

Oui je l'ai mais je n'ai pas testé Beejive donc je ne peux pas comparer. Et il me semble que seule la version payante de IM+ proposera le push.


----------



## twinworld (21 Juin 2009)

je sais pas. IM+ Lite, je ne l'utilise qu'occasionnellement pour chater 5 minutes avec mes contacts msn quand j'attends le métro, parfois. Je vois pas trop ce que je ferai du push sur cette appli


----------



## Velocity (21 Juin 2009)

perso moi ça sera IM+ ( ptetre simple question d'habitude)
y'a pas que le push y'a aussi la géolocalisation ! impécable pour prouver à sa chérie qu'on est bien au taffe


----------



## macaddicted (21 Juin 2009)

j'ai attendu que Beejive soit en promo pour l'acheter ( sur conseil éclairé de mon frangin ), pas de regrets, cette app le vaut bien


----------



## wcone (23 Juin 2009)

Sans AUCUNE hésitation Beejive. La présentation est très bonne. IM + j'ai essayé, je l'ai quitté.


----------



## cl97 (23 Juin 2009)

pour moi, Beejive, c'est l'une des applications les plus abouties sur iPhone OS. mais c'est cher&#8230;


----------



## WebOliver (25 Juin 2009)

Je vais peut-être me laisser tenter par Beejive&#8230; bien que ça soit effectivement un peu cher pour une messagerie instantanée. Mais elle gère le Push, contrairement aux autres, même s'ils s'y mettront aussi, le temps qu'Apple valide.


----------



## SOholog (29 Juillet 2009)

Personnellement j'utilise IM+ Lite et c'est largement suffisant pour simplement converser.. Je pense que tout dépend de l'utilisation que tu veux en faire.


----------



## WebOliver (29 Juillet 2009)

Finalement j'avais choisi Beejive. Très content. Et très complet.


----------



## SOholog (31 Juillet 2009)

héhé, vais ptet l'essayer quand même du coup alors


----------



## Sqee8lzh (8 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour ! Je me permets de remonter le sujet car je me trouve à mon tour dans l'hésitation entre ces 2 logiciels. 
J'aimerais savoir lequel des 2 gère le push le plus "longtemps", c'est à dire celui qui permet d'apparaitre en ligne le plus longtemps après avoir quitté l'appli. Mon choix se fera principalement sur cette fonctionnalité.
Également, est-ce du vrai Push dans les 2 cas ? Pas de l'email déguisé ?


----------



## WebOliver (13 Octobre 2009)

Sqee8lzh a dit:


> Bonjour ! Je me permets de remonter le sujet car je me trouve à mon tour dans l'hésitation entre ces 2 logiciels.
> J'aimerais savoir lequel des 2 gère le push le plus "longtemps", c'est à dire celui qui permet d'apparaitre en ligne le plus longtemps après avoir quitté l'appli. Mon choix se fera principalement sur cette fonctionnalité.
> Également, est-ce du vrai Push dans les 2 cas ? Pas de l'email déguisé ?



J'utilise Beejive et je confirme qu'il s'agit de vrai _push_. Et par conséquent, tu restes constamment en ligne, c'est le principe du _push_.

J'imagine qu'il en est de même avec IM+.


----------



## miasara (13 Octobre 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> J'utilise Beejive et je confirme qu'il s'agit de vrai _push_. Et par conséquent, tu restes constamment en ligne, c'est le principe du _push_.
> 
> J'imagine qu'il en est de même avec IM+.



Mais c'est quoi l'intérêt du push : rester online même quand tu n'es pas connecté ? :mouais:

Cela n'est pas très sympa pour tes contacts qui ne sauront plus si tu es en ligne ou pas vu que tu  l'es en permanence !


----------



## WebOliver (13 Octobre 2009)

miasara a dit:


> Mais c'est quoi l'intérêt du push : rester online même quand tu n'es pas connecté ? :mouais:
> 
> Cela n'est pas très sympa pour tes contacts qui ne sauront plus si tu es en ligne ou pas vu que tu  l'es en permanence !



Non, c'est de rester online quand tu es en balade, avec l'iPhone en poche, et donc atteignable facilement, mais tu peux aussi te déconnecter hein.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2009)

vraiment bien cette appli

ca + skype et on a toute la panoplie des IM sur son iphone 

par contre, beejive est peu cher pour une appli je trouve


----------



## Haykanta (19 Octobre 2009)

Perso j ai im version gratuite et ca marche tres bien et suis tres satisfait du temps de réponses !


----------



## pernel (1 Janvier 2010)

Coucou à tous (et bonne année lol)

Il serait interessant de comparer :

Beejive
Im+
eBuddy pro
et les autres 

Pour ma part ce que j'attend d'une telle lappli :

Les Avatars
L'envoi de Photo
La réception de Photo
Mode Paysage

Il semblerait que la dernière version d'eBuddy Pro remplisse le "cahier des charges" lol
En promo en + à 2.39, ça me tente...

Qq'un l'utilise?


----------



## pernel (10 Janvier 2010)

Finalement j'ai pris la version payante d'ebuddy pro. Vraiment bien comme application, mais bizzarement parfois je vois la photo de mes correspondant, parfois non... Sinon envoi de fichier possible, c'est vraiment sympa.


----------



## Pongo (17 Janvier 2010)

Mon ptit grain d'sel. J'ai Palringo (depuis le début, soit 2007). Il gère le push, multi-client, envoie photos et audio. J'ai pas essayé les autres sauf Whatsapp. Très très content de WhatsApp, je pense que c'est l'avenir. Le coup du numéro de téléphone pour s'identifier est un coup de génie.


----------



## pernel (22 Janvier 2010)

J'utilise aussi Whatsapp depuis une semaine, vraiment bien !


----------

